# Size of charcoal basket?



## brick (Apr 26, 2015)

What are the correct measurements for the charcoal box I'm having made for the firebox of the Trailmaster Vertical Smoker?


----------



## va_connoisseur (Apr 27, 2015)

I had mine made as large as possible to fix in the firebox door. Works great.

250 gallon reverse flow


----------



## brick (Apr 28, 2015)

Brick said:


> What are the correct measurements for the charcoal box I'm having made for the firebox of the Trailmaster Vertical Smoker?


Ok
Ok, I've figured it out. For this size firebox it should be 10"x14"x7". This gives the maximum efficiency of airflow and heat.


----------



## red farr (Apr 28, 2015)

Brick did you see this

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149947/new-brinkmann-trailmaster-vertical-smoker

Red


----------



## brick (Apr 28, 2015)

Charcoal Basket for Smoker.jpg



__ brick
__ Apr 28, 2015






This is what I was looking for. It has a 2" clearance all the way around. I've had a regular Trailmaster and the basket I had made was too large and it burned out the firebox a little too quick. This is 10x14x7 inches. Perfecto.


----------

